# the thought of dating scares me



## LemonLimeDrop (Jan 20, 2014)

The thought of dating again and putting myself out there scared the crap out of me. Is it weird for you guys? I don't even know how to date anymore. Or where to meet nice people.

Im at the end of my marriage. Been separated for 3 years. Tried a few times in the three years to make it work and its the same old stuff. SO im done with my husband and giving him chances. I have no desire to date, for a long time. Im seriously damaged goods right now. But just curious on everyone else experience.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Focus on yourself. If you feel you are seriously damaged goods, then work on yourself or you may end up with someone very similar to the ex~
But I know exactly how you feel. At one point, I too was very very scared about dating. 
I don't give a rats ass anymore. I don't want to date, lol, at least not yet.
I am still working on myself 

Plus I think nobody is good enough for me


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

LemonLimeDrop, I completely understand how you feel. The last date I had with someone who was not my ex was in 1976! I know I am nowhere near reading to date, but I do enjoy going out with a group of friends. Just being out and about without a spouse is more liberating that I would have thought. It takes time to change your mind set. Just take things slowly and you'll know.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The thought of dating scared me for a long time, or rather, did not appeal to me at all whatsoever.

Time is the solution though.

Everyone's timetable is different.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

There are lots of things we have to do in life. Work. Pay taxes. Get oil changes and tire rotations. Eat our veggies.

Dating....NOT on that list of things we just have to do in life.

I read your thread somewhere else. Honestly, you have no business dating strangers when you can't draw and maintain boundaries with the people already in your life. 

I would worry more about getting out and finding yourself more than finding someone else to date at this point. At some point down the line, dating will sound more appealing and that's when the time will be right to dip your foot in that pool.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Just read all your other threads.....dating should absolutely be your last concern. 

Get financially independent, and divorce your husband once and for all. Spend time on yourself, getting more confidence, able to independently take care of your children without having to rely on anyone else. 

You can't be so afraid to be alone that you jump into a new relationship or fall back to your old one with a man that will never change. Face your fears.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

If it scares you you're not ready


----------

